# Viggen.....



## Lucky13 (Jan 29, 2011)

Now, who's up for it? Who wants to build these birds...?


----------



## imalko (Jan 29, 2011)

Nice pictures Jan. Love the black one, but it's not the "13"... 
What's the story behind the one with blue-white-green tail and scary nose art?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 29, 2011)

Both are from 'my' airforce base where I used to live in Sweden. I _think_ that these might have something to do with, when they switched from Viggen to Gripen.
The grey Viggen has our flag, Republic of Jamtland, on its tail and our own lake monster (sister or brother to Nessie in Loch Lomond) on the nose.....unfortunately, the base is now closed


----------



## Airframes (Jan 29, 2011)

great pics old boy. I like the one in the JPS Formula 1 colours.
BTW, when did 'Nessie' move to Loch Lomond?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorry, I mean Loch Ness!  

There were never a more beautiful F1 car than the old JPS Lotus! 8)


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh man, that Black and Gold rocks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 29, 2011)

Like it too! Why, but why.....couldn't they have used '13' instead!?


----------



## mikewint (Jan 29, 2011)

Lucky, maybe someone with photoshop can fix it for you


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 29, 2011)

Maybe he could just put a 13 on it instead.


----------



## N4521U (Jan 29, 2011)

Would you mean sorta like This??????


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 29, 2011)

Now you're just teasing me!


----------



## mikewint (Jan 29, 2011)

Nice work N45
ABW, I should know better than to give you guys an opening
There you go Lucky she's all yours, take 'er up


----------

